# أنتخبواااااا .... " الباز أفندى "



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]
أتبرع ولو بجنيه ...*​*[FONT=&quot]أتبرعولى علشان تنتخبونى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكرة عبقرية والله .... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما نروح نحط  الجنيه " لحمدين صباحى " فى صندوق الأقتراع ونخلص ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدل ما نحط دائرة حوالين أسمه ... ( نحط جنيه ) ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحيث لجنة الفرز لما تلاقى ( جنيه ) يبقى دة صوت " لحمدين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو حتى لا نُشكك فى ذمة الفارزين والفارزات ... نعملّه ماركات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ماركة القهاوى ...لما بييجى القهوجى يطرقع بالماركة ع البنك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قدام معلم القهوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] دة شاى بحليب ...ودة حلبة حصى .. ودة حجر معسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اللى بيفرز الأصوات هنا هيعمل زى صبى القهوة بالظبط .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقعد يرن الماركات قدام رئيس اللجنة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حمدين بحليب ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حمدين حصى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حمدين تُفاحة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبما أن المشاريب على حساب الشعب ( كالعادة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بدل اللجان هنرص كراسى ع الرصيف ...والشعب يقعد يشرب وينتخب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]...يشد وينتخب .... يطلب وينتخب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووووعنننننندك واحد صوت لحمدين على مية بيضا ...وصلحــــــــه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفكرة ( أتبرعولى علشان تنتخبونى ) ...ديهية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكرة نميسة ... الراجل ( كتر خيره ) هيفتح لنا حساب فى البنك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُشبه حساب 57357 ( مستشفى سرطان الأطفال ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أعتبار ان الشعب كله مُسرطن ...ومحتاج علاج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يييييييييييييييييييييييييه ... دة كدة هنضطر نفرز من أول وجديد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى أعتبار أن الناخب صوته ( عيان ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هنفرز من تاااااااااااااااااانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الجنيه يروح لحمدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكُحة تروح لباقى المرشحين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كُحة ببلغم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...دة صوت لشفيق المُمرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سُعال ديكى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...دة صوت لعلى التمورجى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كُحة ناشفة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... لأى مُرشح شايف ان مصر بعافية حبتين وهو اللى هيداويها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وألا أقولكم ...يُفضل أستبدال حرف الكاف بحرف آخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحيث نمشيها  ( .....ــة ناشفة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" للباز أفندى "[/FONT]*​ 





*مع الأعتذار للفنان الجميل المُبدع " توفيق الدقن " *




​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (24 مارس 2014)

Well don OBAD el Ward


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2014)

*إستنى بس 

إنت جاى عل الراجل كدة ليه؟؟

الراجل عنده حنكة سياسية 

إنت بس الل مش واخد بالك

قول لى : ليه ؟ و أنا أقولك 




قولت ؟؟



جيالك أهو فى الكلام



اللا ما تصبر 












هو بيعمل كدة عشان يشوف عدد الل هينتحبوه 

يعنى إفرض إن قيمة التبرع وصلت عشرتلاف جنيه
هيعرف إن العشرتلاف دول بس الل هينتخبوه
و تبقى حوسة لو شك إن منهم حبة إتبرعوا ب 2 جنيه :smile02
هيعمل إيه ؟؟
مش هيدخل الانتخابات

إفرض قيمة التبرع وصلت 10 مليون جنيه
يبقى يدخل الانتخابات و حتى لو خسر يبقى خسر بكرامته 
و يصرف عل الحملة 2 مليون
و الباقى للحزب

حنكة ديه و لا مش حنكة يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس:gy0000:
ها
ها 
ها

:smile02
​*


----------



## peace_86 (25 مارس 2014)

بس يظل حمدين افضل من السيسي..
السيسي توجهه عسكري متطرف. اما حمدين فتوجهه مدني لاعسكري ولاديني


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

حمدين فقد شعبيته لكن هو مش عاوز يعترف بكده ولا يقتنع اصلا انه انكشف
كان له حوار مع خيرى رمضان من كام يوم   اتغير تماما او يمكن نكون احنا اللى اتغير رأينا بعد مواقفه الاخيرة وتصريحاته اللى كلها غطرسة وغرور ومش لاقيه امارة 
مواقف كلها سلبية وتصريحات خيبانة واخرتها عاوز يعمل حصالة من دم الشعب اللى اصلا ممصوص دمه من زماااان
شكرا استاذ عبود يسلم قلمك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مارس 2014)

احسن برضو لما هتيجو وتخلعوه هتقولو جبناك بفلوسنا وهنخلعك بمزاجنا
فكره حلوه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*


peace_86 قال:



			بس يظل حمدين افضل من السيسي..
السيسي توجهه عسكري متطرف. اما حمدين فتوجهه مدني لاعسكري ولاديني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المقارنه اساسا لا تصلح
ومنين بنيت رأيك بان السيسي ذو توجه عسكري متطرف! 
وان حمدين له اي توجه من الاساس ،!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

الراجل دا من الانتخابات اللي فاتت 
وانا مش بطيقه لله في لله كدا

وعمري ما حسيت انه زي شعاره
واحد مننا ابدا

ومستحيل هارشحه ولو كان اخر واحد في العالم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)

عادة بيكون طلب التبرع لفقير أو ليتيم أو لمسكين أو لبناء مستشفى أو منكوب أو كارثة أو نكبة وما سمعناش ابدا  طلب تبرع للوصول لكرسى الرئاسة 
 وعدد الشعب المصرى حوالي 90 مليون نسمة يعنى مطلوب نحو 90 مليون جنية 
 على العموم حسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]محتاجين حاكم قوى ...يوازن مابين السياسات الخارجية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والأضطرابات الداخلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحتاج الى حاكم ( تُدعمه ) الدول العربية القوية فى المنطقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السعودية – الكويت – الإمارات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن دعم هذه الدول ليس ورائه إلا المصلحة المُشتركة بيننا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السيسى بدا حملته بدرى ( مشروع المليون وحدة سكنية ) مع الإمارات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى علاقات قوية مع رجل قوى يتمتع ( بثقة البلدان العربية القوية ) ونحن فى أمس الحاجة اليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قطاع الأسكان بيوفر فرص عمل كبيرة لشرائح عريضة من المجتمع المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متوزعة على محافظات مصر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب يا جماعة ....اللى بيوفر فرص عمل ( من قبل ) ما يبدأ حملة أنتخابية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سواء دخل السباق الرئاسى أم لم يدخل !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا اللى داير يشحت جنيه من الشعب علشان يقعد على الكرسى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كل خمس وحدات سكنية هتحتاج ( أيد عاملة واحدة ) فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأمامى حوالى 200 ألف فرصة عمل متوفرة لثلاث سنوات قادمة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى حوالى ( مليون ) مصرى هياكلوا عيش من ورا مشروع واحد !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والسادة المهندسين فى المنتدى يراجعونى أو يصححوا لى النسبة  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*كلامك سليم يا عبود احنا مش محتاجين واحد بياع كلام
كل يوم يتحالف مع حد شكل
السيسي رجل افعال
بيكفي بطولته ف ثورة 30/6 اللي لو كانت فشلت كان زمان راسه متعلقه ف ميدان التحرير
بس سيبك
انت بجد منور يا مسيو عبود *


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)

في ناس كتير محتاجه سكن وبتتعلق في قشايه
اتمني ان الموضوع ده يكون صح والحكومه تنظر للناس الغلابه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

بقولك ايه بقي

اترشح انت وانا وحبوا هنتتخبك
بشرط تجبلنا الايس كريم اللي عليك من قوايدر


والا بقي ..................


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*


+Nevena+ قال:



بقولك ايه بقي

اترشح انت وانا وحبوا هنتتخبك
بشرط تجبلنا الايس كريم اللي عليك من قوايدر


والا بقي ..................

أنقر للتوسيع...


موافقه بشددددده ومن غير ايس كريم صوتي ليك يا عبود:mus13:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب يا جماعة ....اللى بيوفر فرص عمل ( من قبل ) ما يبدأ حملة أنتخابية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سواء دخل السباق الرئاسى أم لم يدخل !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا اللى داير يشحت جنيه من الشعب علشان يقعد على الكرسى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كل خمس وحدات سكنية هتحتاج ( أيد عاملة واحدة ) فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأمامى حوالى 200 ألف فرصة عمل متوفرة لثلاث سنوات قادمة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى حوالى ( مليون ) مصرى هياكلوا عيش من ورا مشروع واحد !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]والسادة المهندسين فى المنتدى يراجعونى أو يصححوا لى النسبة  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*إحنا مش هنراجعك و لا حاجة

بس هو فيه نقطة يعنى على جنب

ما ينفعش نقارن بين السيسى فى مركزه و بين أى حد تانى صح ؟؟

السيسى فى إيديه صلاحيات كتيييييير 

منها مثلا ممكن يعمل علاقات مع دول 

ممكن يعمل مشاريع تحت رعاية المؤسسة العسكرية 

ممكن حاجات كتير
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> موافقه بشددددده ومن غير ايس كريم صوتي ليك يا عبود:mus13:*



هتقطعي رزقنا كدا يا دون
دا مديون بيه من سنه او اكتر

ارشحه ازاي بقي
مدام مش هايوفي بوعد بسيط زي دا



اي خدعه يا بودي بسيحلك اهو
وبلملك اصوات كمان ببلاش


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*


+Nevena+ قال:





هتقطعي رزقنا كدا يا دون
دا مديون بيه من سنه او اكتر

ارشحه ازاي بقي
مدام مش هايوفي بوعد بسيط زي دا



اي خدعه يا بودي بسيحلك اهو
وبلملك اصوات كمان ببلاش

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا بت اتقلي وهو هيرو ح مننا فين
هو بس يدخل الاتحاديه من هنا
وننزل بمخيماتنا
عالسور..وقتها اطلبي
براحتك
والا :bomb:*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2014)

بص يا عبوووووووووووووووووووووود فى كل كلمه بقراها وانا مش مبطله ضحك على اسلوبك فظيع كالعاده 
انا صلا مش بحبه كان فين ايام مرسى هو اصلا محسوب عليهم كان ليه فيديو وهو قاعد مع مرسى وبيقوله وحشتنا يا ريس  يبقى ده ينفع رئيس لمصر تانى خبطتين فى الراس توجع كفايه علينا كده 
وبعدين بعد ربنا مين اللى انقذ مصر من الدمار والهلاك وبيعها غير البطل اللى كان ممكن يضيع فى لحظه واحده محدش ينفع غيره هو خلى البلد تنضف بقى وترجع تانى دى مصر ام الدنيا 
وكفايه ان الشعب هو اللى اخبره على الترشح ربنا يوفقه ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> يا بت اتقلي وهو هيرو ح مننا فين
> هو بس يدخل الاتحاديه من هنا
> ...



تصدقي فكره برده

طب خلاص يا بودي
انزل اترشح واحنا معاك


وكل واحد يجهز خيمته معاه بقي
الاحتياط واجب برده في البلد دي




بس بلاش تفجير 
خليها قطع راس ع طول بقيت موضه اليومين دول
:bud::bud::bud:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

*معلش عندى عركة جانبية فى المكتب كدة
وهرجع لحضراتكم فى السريع 
أوعوا تروحوا أيتوها حتة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*


+Nevena+ قال:





تصدقي فكره برده

طب خلاص يا بودي
انزل اترشح واحنا معاك


وكل واحد يجهز خيمته معاه بقي
الاحتياط واجب برده في البلد دي




بس بلاش تفجير 
خليها قطع راس ع طول بقيت موضه اليومين دول
:bud::bud::bud:

أنقر للتوسيع...

علي رأيك خساره نفجر الاتحاديه
أومال احفادنا يثوروا فين من بعدنا:new6:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش عندى عركة جانبية فى المكتب كدة
> وهرجع لحضراتكم فى السريع
> أوعوا تروحوا أيتوها حتة
> *​


انت ماوركش غير العركات يا ساتر


عاوز اتفرج طيب
علي الصوت شويه 
مش شايف حاجه :smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> علي رأيك خساره نفجر الاتحاديه
> أومال احفادنا يثوروا فين من بعدنا:new6:
> *



تمام الكلام

والحمد لله ماعنديش عيال يثوروا :fun_lol:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



معلش عندى عركة جانبية فى المكتب كدة
وهرجع لحضراتكم فى السريع 
أوعوا تروحوا أيتوها حتة 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو عاوز مساعده انا ممكن اخلي حبوا تبعتلك الاسد اللي مربياه عندها :new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس هو فيه نقطة يعنى على جنب
> ما ينفعش نقارن بين السيسى فى مركزه و بين أى حد تانى صح ؟؟
> 
> السيسى فى إيديه صلاحيات كتيييييير
> ...


*أحنا محتاجين أبو علاقات دة يا إيرينى 
زى رئيس مجلس الأدارة فى اى مكتب هندسى
بعلاقاته بيجيب شغل للمكتب ويشغل الناس
صح ؟؟
محتاجين الناس تشتغل 
*​


+Nevena+ قال:


> هتقطعي رزقنا كدا يا دون
> *دا مديون بيه من سنه* او اكتر
> اي خدعه يا بودي بسيحلك اهو
> وبلملك اصوات كمان ببلاش


*مديون فى عينك ...:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> لو عاوز مساعده انا ممكن اخلي حبوا تبعتلك الاسد اللي مربياه عندها :new6:*


*لأ أوكا دة كووووم تانى ...:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *مديون فى عينك ...:new6::new6::new6:*​



:vava::vava::vava::vava:

اه يا عيني
كدا عاجبك تبقي بالالوان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> في ناس كتير محتاجه سكن وبتتعلق في قشايه
> اتمني ان الموضوع ده يكون صح والحكومه تنظر للناس الغلابه


*الموضوع صحيح أن شاء الله
ومش بس توفير سكن ...دة توفير فرص عمل
وأسألى إيرينى وهى تقولك 
*​


candy shop قال:


> بص يا عبوووووووووووووووووووووود فى كل كلمه بقراها وانا مش مبطله ضحك على اسلوبك فظيع كالعاده
> انا صلا مش بحبه كان فين ايام مرسى هو اصلا محسوب عليهم كان ليه فيديو وهو قاعد مع مرسى وبيقوله وحشتنا يا ريس  يبقى ده ينفع رئيس لمصر تانى خبطتين فى الراس توجع كفايه علينا كده
> وبعدين بعد ربنا مين اللى انقذ مصر من الدمار والهلاك وبيعها غير البطل اللى كان ممكن يضيع فى لحظه واحده محدش ينفع غيره هو خلى البلد تنضف بقى وترجع تانى دى مصر ام الدنيا
> وكفايه ان الشعب هو اللى اخبره على الترشح ربنا يوفقه ​


*ان شاء الله خير ...أبشروا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحنا محتاجين أبو علاقات دة يا إيرينى
> زى رئيس مجلس الأدارة فى اى مكتب هندسى
> بعلاقاته بيجيب شغل للمكتب ويشغل الناس
> صح ؟؟
> ...



*مش يمكن اى حد لو بقى رئيس جمهورية هيعمل علاقات برضوا ؟​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

*صباحى او احمد شفيق او اى حد تانى دلوقتى 
خلاص راحت عليه
واللى هينتخبوهم يا اما اخوان يا اما ناس ضد الجيش غير كده 
مش ممكن حد ينتخبهم وعلى فكره هما عارفين كده كويس 
بس حمدين بيحب يظهر نفسه بطل ثورى 
وهو فى الحقيقه بطل بس ورق 
قال يتبرعوله هى الناس لاقيه تاكل علشان تتبرع له
السيسى طبعا اللى هيكتسح  *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ أوكا دة كووووم تانى ...:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


 مين الى بيجيب فى سيرت اوكا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش يمكن اى حد لو بقى رئيس جمهورية هيعمل علاقات برضوا ؟​*


*ماشى .... مين بقى ؟؟؟
واحد بيشحت علينا ؟!!
وألا واحد قاعد فى ستوديو فى دبى ؟
ماهو مرسى قعد سنة واحدة كل الدول أديتله على قفاه 
بما فيهم روسيا .... راج جاب لنا أيران وتركيا 
أية رأيك ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

مرسى ده إكسبشن كيس هههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماشى .... مين بقى ؟؟؟
> واحد بيشحت علينا ؟!!
> وألا واحد قاعد فى ستوديو فى دبى ؟
> ماهو مرسى قعد سنة واحدة كل الدول أديتله على قفاه
> ...



*
لا الل بيشحت و لا الل فى إستديو دبى
مين؟ ما أعرفش
زى ما فجأة كدة جالنا عدلى منصور 
ما كانش حد يعرف عنه حاجة 
و أهو الراجل زى الفل
أما من ناحية مرسى : دا موضوع تانى لوحده 

و بعدين معلش فى دا السؤال 
لو السيسى مات  : مصر هتضيع ؟:thnk0001:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا الل بيشحت و لا الل فى إستديو دبى
> مين؟ ما أعرفش
> زى ما فجأة كدة جالنا عدلى منصور
> ...


*المستشار عدلى منصور ليس رئيس مُنتخب ولم يسع للسُلطة
دة رُبان سفينة أختاره الركاب لأجتياز بر الأمان ليس إلا 
ويُشكر على الخدمات التى قدمها لبلاده ( بأمانة ) و ( ضمير )
مش معنى كدة أنه معصوم من الخطأ ....طبعاً لأ 
ومصر مش هتقف على حد لو مات
" عبد الناصر " مات ...فى عز هزيمتنا وجيش مكسور وسلاح ضائع 
والبلد مشيت وقامت برغم هذا 
مش هنقف على حد ... بس نوعى لروحنا ونهدى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

*الكلام دا بجد ولا حقيقي *:thnk0001:
يعني هو بيشحت من الشعب قبل مايبقا رئيس
اومال لو بقا رئيس هيعمل ايه
هايجوع الشعب  :thnk0001:

*اصلا حمضين دا مابينزليش من زور
انسان مش موجود في الوجود اساسا

*


> *و بعدين معلش فى دا السؤال
> لو السيسى مات  : مصر هتضيع ؟:thnk0001:*


*اخص عليكي ياايرو
توووووفي من بؤك:shutup22::shutup22:

اومال مين اللي هنبقا نور  عينيه:love34:
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 مارس 2014)

حمدين صباحى 

موجة المد الثورية المنبثقة من الحالة الشعبية المؤدية لحالة الملوخية بالمهلبية 

إنها مصر ، وكم ذا بمصر من المضحكات ، بيد أنه أحيانا ياعبود ضحك كالبكاء 

أدرك ( الفاشل ) أنه خسر الإنتخابات فلم يرق له ذلك ، ولم يحترم نتيجتها 

فنظر ثم نظر ثم وجد بغيته فى جبهة الخراب ( ليبقى فى الصورة ) يتحين الفرصة ! ، ثم واتته الفرصة بعد ( حركة الجيش ) 
اراد أن يعيد الكرة مرة أخرى ونسى المسكين أو تناسى أن ( الملك ) امتلك الساحة ويوشك أن يتوج على عرشه !
نسى المتلهف أو تناسى أن كثيرا ممن خدعوا به فى الجولة السابقة ندموا على إختياره
فإن استطعت أن تخدع بعض الوقت فلن تستطيع أن تخدع كل الوقت 
سواء أكنت واحد مننا 
أو حتى واحد خمنا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 مارس 2014)

من عجائب ماتقرأ ( وماأكثره فى أيامنا ) قول الأستاذة ماريا ماريا إن الإخوان سيعطون أصواتهم لحمدين !!
فأدركت أن هناك من يقرأون الواقع السياسى بعمق 
أو أن هناك من يطلع على تسريبات أخطر من تسريبات شبكة رصد !!


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> من عجائب ماتقرأ ( وماأكثره فى أيامنا ) قول الأستاذة ماريا ماريا إن الإخوان سيعطون أصواتهم لحمدين !!
> فأدركت أن هناك من يقرأون الواقع السياسى بعمق
> أو أن هناك من يطلع على تسريبات أخطر من تسريبات شبكة رصد !!



*ايه ده هو احنا عندنا اخوان فى المنتدى وانا معرفش 
طيب مش حد ينبهنى يا جماعه 
عموما يا استاذ ياسر 
 الاخوان نعم سيعطون صوتهم  لاى حد الا السيسى 
*


----------



## peace_86 (25 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *ايه ده هو احنا عندنا اخوان فى المنتدى وانا معرفش
> طيب مش حد ينبهنى يا جماعه
> عموما يا استاذ ياسر
> الاخوان نعم سيعطون صوتهم  لاى حد الا السيسى
> *



لكن لن يعطوها لحمدين.. بسبب اختلاف التوجهات
الاخوان توجههم اخواني اما حمدين فتوجهه ناصري.
وكلا الطرفين على نقيض

السيسي عنده ميزة ان طرد الاخوان من الرياسة والحكم والميزة الثانية ان منظره وطريقة كلامه اللبقة يخليه عندي هيبة كدا .. لكن برضو لا يجب ان يكون رئيس لأنه عسكري

انا اصلاً مش مصري وانتم ادرى بحال البلاد لكني متابع ممتاز للسياسية المصرية


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> لكن لن يعطوها لحمدين.. بسبب اختلاف التوجهات
> الاخوان توجههم اخواني اما حمدين فتوجهه ناصري.
> وكلا الطرفين على نقيض
> 
> ...




*فعلا يا استاذ بيس هو عسكرى 
بس حضرتك بما انك متابع يبقى اكيد عارف كل الزعماء والساسه بتوعنا مين 
منهم ينفع يكون الرئيس الفتره الجايه مش شايفين حد 
مفيش حد حاليا على الساحه غير السيسى اللى نثق فيه ونديله صوتنا 
 صدقنى كان نفسى يمسك البلد  حد مدنى لكن للاسف مش موجود 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ماريا ماريا*​*[FONT=&quot] ...آسف مالحقتش مداخلتك الأولى فى موضوعى لأنى أضطريت أقفل وأغادر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ / ياسر ذكر أكثر من مرة أنه ليس أخوانياً ...وعلينا أن نصدقه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأختلاف فى الرأى أو التوجه هو بحد ذاته أثراء لمنتدانا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويكفى انك عُدتى مرة أخرى تنورى الموضوع
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيس مان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... عندك مثل فى السعودية بيقول ( أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ):new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكننى سعيد برأيك ...علشان أصحح لك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] السيسى فى نظر شريحة كبيرة من الشعب المصرى بطل قومى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( نختلف أو نتفق ) وسواء كان لابس بدلة عسكرية أو جلباب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأستاذ / ياسر الجندى ...أثريت موضوعى ..وأشكرك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن انا عن نفسى لا أستطيع أستيعاب فكرة ان شخص يصرف أموالاً فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد الأنتخابات ( أى أنتخابات ) حتى فى الأندية فماذا سيجنى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتقد أن شعار ( واحد مننا ) الأفضل منه يكون ( واحد فينا ) كما سبق وقالها " مرسى بنفسه " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكتبت عنها موضوع ...:thnk0001:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

*انا مش مضايقه استاذى 
الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضيه
 واعتقد انا او الاستاذ ياسر او حتى الاستاذ بيس 
اللى يهمنى مصلحة البلد ونعيش فيها واحنا مطمنين 
يعنى مفيش اخوان فى المنتدى  ولا ان كلامه غير كده 
بس حضرتك شاهد يبقى خلاص صدقته *


----------

